# More Hotaling signs



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 23, 2008)

While we are on the subject, I might as well share these puppies. This one is 1870s and was sent to a saloon in Mt Vernon, WA. Amazing that it arrived, let alone survived for all these years. The address is painted on the back, so it must've been sent from Hotaling's Seattle agency. On the corners are his agencies at thast time, San Francisco, CAL, Spokane Falls, W.T., Seattle, W.T. and Portland, O. Hand done on tin, black with gold lettering and motifs, and copper and brass sprinkles on the lettering. One of a kind!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 23, 2008)

That Puppy is on my web site and I use a picture of it on my ebay logon j.h.cutter.
 David


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Si, David. This is the I sent 'ya today. Made by hand at Pacific Tin and Lithograph Co of San Francisco around 1890. Another one of a kind. Actually, the hand holding the bottle is raised from the surface. Advertising is my one of my favorite things.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 23, 2008)

Dam you have some nice stuff Mike, I also lover advertising. Killer stuff bro, keep those pics comin!

 Digger ry


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 24, 2008)

Damn I love whiskey!!!!!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 24, 2008)

Oil Painting 36" X 48"


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 24, 2008)

Cutter


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 24, 2008)

Davey Crockett


----------



## cookie (Dec 24, 2008)

fabulous signs...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Love that Davy Crockett sign. Is that pottery? Never seen it before, either. How about Buffalo Old Bourbon, Geo E Dierssen & Co. This is a Sacramento product, another one of a kind, reverse glass. Just prior to Prohibition George's family went to great effort to destroy any of indicators of his liquor business. Hundreds of items were carried down to their south county ranch and burned. Shame to them. One of these days I'll photo the bottle, too.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Mike the sign is porcelin on tin. Several of these came out of kentucky. 
 Appears to be early 1900's


----------

